# Dolphins Cycling Challenge



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone in the south Florida area planning on this charity ride? It seems like a very well planned ride and for a great cause. My mom is a cancer survivor, and got great care in south Florida where I grew up. Ive done charity rides before but never one with such a personal connection for me.

Anyway there are lots of routes and distance options and all either start or end in the Dolphins stadium. Ive been to so many football games there I think it will be a great experience. So any RBR's planning on this ride as well?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I heard it was a good ride last year. I didn't do it because Marco Rubio involved himself in it, and it's generally pretty far out of my way.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rider07 said:


> It was great and lots of fun


I agree. It was by far the best organized ride I've done. Overall a great experience and great cause.


----------

